#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Pressure Vessel Design Manual, 4th Edition by Dennis Moss

## lois

Dear Friends



Kindly if anybody have.. please share

Thanks in advance!!!See More: Pressure Vessel Design Manual, 4th Edition by Dennis Moss

----------


## mbc.engg

Is it available?...I need too

----------


## tingtsing

it can be baught on AMAZON.

----------


## KP SAHU

Kindly share it

----------


## acier58

> it can be baught on AMAZON.



Dear tingtsing,

Thanks for the scoop.  :Wink: 
You must know that you are here on a sharing site. If you have a requested document, You are just asked to share it.

Thanks and Regards

----------


## mhrizadi

please share it

----------


## mohnos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhrizadi

share please

----------


## mhrizadi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tingtsing

good job, thks!

----------


## gerge22

Hello,thx for this great share but i can't help notice that 82 pages are missing. Could you please upload the full book?

----------


## acier58

*GREAT THANKS TO* *mhrizadi*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*You can download this book with another link in my Dropbox account*.

Here: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Regards

----------


## ThaMaestro

> Hello,thx for this great share but i can't help notice that 82 pages are missing. Could you please upload the full book?



+1
both links, including below one, have *chapter 7 missing.*





> *GREAT THANKS TO* *mhrizadi*
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See More: Pressure Vessel Design Manual, 4th Edition by Dennis Moss

----------


## mbc.engg

I think chapter 3 is also missing...chapter 4 is 2 times....Chapter 7 is also missing...and also some pages from the ends are missing...

Please share the complete book .........

----------


## tungping_pan

There are several chapters is missing as below:

  1. Chapter 3: Flange Design (from p139 ~ p184)
  2. Chapter 7: Local Loads (from p435 ~ p472)
  3. Chapter 11: Materilas (from p719 ~ p742)
  4. Appendices (from 743 ~ last page)

Please share the complete book.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## kanil

Please share the complete book.

thanks

----------


## KP SAHU

Thanks, Pl include Content , Appendix & Index Pages of the the book also

----------


## mhrizadi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mbc.engg

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Can you upload the complete book in single file...?

----------


## acier58

Dear mhrizadi

Thanks alot for this useful book.
Please upload the last missing Chapter:
Chapter 3: (from p139 to p184)

Regards

----------


## georgecis

Thank you very much *acier58* and *mhrizadi* ! Could someone please help with the last piece of the puzzle  :Smile:  : Chapter 3 (Pg 139...184) ?

Regards

----------


## kornengineer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## magdy_eng

thanks for share

----------


## acier58

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks alot kornengineer
This book is complete.

Regards

----------


## mbc.engg

Yes. Thanks a lot kornengineer


This book is complete...See More: Pressure Vessel Design Manual, 4th Edition by Dennis Moss

----------


## azimi

Please share in 4share

----------


## M5416

Thanks, finally the last posted link is complete book.
Thank kornengineer and others.

----------


## mohammadg55

thanks

----------


## CaptainTony

Thanks so much but I can't download from those links. Any one please shares on mediafire, 4share, or dropbox.

----------


## kornengineer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kornengineer

> Thanks so much but I can't download from those links. Any one please shares on mediafire, 4share, or dropbox.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CaptainTony

Thank you so much.

----------


## Spenta

Dear Lois

Please log on to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and search for Dennis Moss. Click on the link and download. Any further questions please email me at spenta@ii.net. Warm regards,

Mano Spenta

----------


## mhrizadi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## KP SAHU

Thanks a lot for sharing complete book,

----------


## p35amore

Thanks a lot for sharing complete book.

----------


## kk36

thank you so much for a great book.

See More: Pressure Vessel Design Manual, 4th Edition by Dennis Moss

----------


## saveriociavarella

Thank you very much for this sharing!

----------


## hapizeguet

Thanks, very helpful

----------


## chenkx

Thanks very much for sharing!

----------


## stay happy

thanks for sharing

----------


## ruggrrr

Thank You to acier58

----------


## additional

Great book. Thanks for sharing it

----------


## SHEMYY

THANKS TO acier58

----------


## einsteinfrank

This is the complete one.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Karthi Kannappan

please share it

----------


## djyamao

Any one please shares on mediafire, 4share, or dropbox.

Thanks so much

----------


## djyamao

Any one please shares on mediafire, 4share, or dropbox.

Thanks so much

----------


## claramon

Thanks for the share...

See More: Pressure Vessel Design Manual, 4th Edition by Dennis Moss

----------


## naveed9150

dear i need "Pressure Vessel Design Manual, 4th Edition by Dennis Moss"
if you have please email me at naveed.bsme190@iiu.edu.pk

----------


## naveed9150

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
dear how can we download it from your drop box
if you cam mail it to me .... i'll be be very thankful to you for act of kindness
naveed.bsme190@iiu.edu.pk

----------


## magdy_eng

Dears the link in post #45 still working

----------


## aleximpey

Hi There...

Would you be able to share the dropbox link again please as it has expired now?

I would much appreciate it!

Thanks

Alex

----------


## praphulla.phirke

> This is the complete one.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Unable to open the link

Can you please send me the link on my email ID?
praphulla.dp@gmail.com


Regards
Praphulla

----------


## Rajput Pratiksingh

Many Chapters are missing, still useful! Something is better than nothing   :Smile:

----------


## zapata

> Many Chapters are missing, still useful! Something is better than nothing



I think  

* the post # 45 have the book complete to the final of index until pag 814. but some graphics and letters don't have a good image , and the link is 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or copy and paste   4shared.com/office/VTIv9tX2ce/PVD_Manual_4th_Edition.html

*the book of post # 12  don't have the chapter 3 , 7 , 11 and appendix  , and I think the images of graphics and letters  are better of post # 45 and this is the link 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or copy and paste dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/f7b28jf4oq4ub4x/Pressure%20Vessel%20Design%20Manual_4th%20Ed._Denn  is%20R.%20Moss%20and%20Michael%20Basic.rar?token_h  %20ash=AAFrRVljBhO0Wl3AURhCiOhIU_6CJ2HRCjfOHGzinff  t8g%20&dl=1

*the post # 18 have the chapter  7 , 11 and appendix  , and I think the images of graphics and letters  are better that post #45  and this is the link 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or copy and paste  mediafire.com/download/u0461hm4cuoy1dd/chapitr7_ch11_Appendices_index.pdf

the post # 22 have the chapter 3  but the link is dead.

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## svelascoq1983

thanks

----------


## skmshameer87

Thanks a lot

----------


## Jenemoh

Thank you so much for complete book.

----------


## rosenice

AUTOMATE COLUMN DRAFTING

Generates automatically all your column drawing.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Join PV Design Telegram group





**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pressure Vessel Design Manual, 4th Edition by Dennis Moss

----------


## racp12

Mr. einsteinfrank,
Thanks a lot




> This is the complete one.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

